# My Campy Record 10 Speed



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There is a hill where I live. It's actually a small mountain pass and you go through a tunnel just as you crest it. When I would ride it back in the 80's I would always wish there was some way to shift from my small chain ring to the big chain ring in that tunnel without removing my hands from the handlebar as tunnels always induce a certain amount of fear and paranoia with me. When Campy and Shimano came out with brake lever shifters I knew I was going to have to get one of those setups on my next bike. 

In the spring of 2000 the fork arm of my early 80's Pogliaghi (Super Record) fell off and I went shopping for my new bike. I wound up with a Colnago Dream. I rode both Shimano and Campy equipped bikes while shopping and for me, Campy was the obvious choice. I found that because of the combination design of the shift lever I almost went over the bars once of twice while trying to shift the front derailleur of the Shimano group. My hands are kind of small and I’m sure it takes some getting used to but hey, why bother when you can get Campy instead! I love the click shifters and how you can shift three, four, sometimes even five gears in one fell swoop. I also love the look of the carbon groupo. I know I’m a little crazy but my favorite piece is the little Campy Record nut that attaches my carbon stem cap. I have a picture of it below. I also like the Campy Barcelona tubular rims. They replace my old Mavic 330 rims and are much lighter and cooler running


----------

